# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  cần key kiss 2010

## Diemasp1

bạn vào trang http://banquyendk.com mà đăng kí lấy 1 cái mình được tặng rồi nè

----------


## seodienlanh

ban oi kiss la phan mem j the. dung dc k

----------


## simanhdung1

theo như bạn đó viết là nhiễm virus thì mình đoán là kis2010 viết sai chính tả ý mà

----------


## xinhxinh513

bác nào có cái key kis 2010 thì làm ơn cho em xin vài cái về để dùng với ạ.em đang rất cần nó vì mấy con virut chết tiệt đang hoành hanh trên máy em.thank các bác nhiều ạ :bawling:!

----------


## seoprovu1

nhưng đăng kí kiểu gì hả bạn.mình chỉ thấy nó bắt mua chứ không thấy đăng kí.
làm ơn giúp mình với!

----------


## tctexpress

bạn vào trang http://banquyendk.com thì ở góc phía bên tay phải có phần để đăng kí đó.

----------


## handucquan

cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm.mình nhận được rùi

----------


## luongha83p2

> bạn vào trang http://banquyendk.com thì ở góc phía bên tay phải có phần để đăng kí đó.


đăng ký như vậy thì được gì hả bạn? người ta yêu cầu bỏ tiền để mua bản quyền mà?

----------


## nuhoang

bạn vào web đó đăng kí làm thành viên rồi addmin ở đó sẽ gửi cho bạn một cái key kis 2010 bản quyền 100 ngày.mình vừa nhận được một cái xong.

----------


## Tienichtours

đây bạn ơi -kis2010 1 năm đây ne`
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=38668

----------


## canhosaigon

ban dùng crack lem ma dung cung dc
lam theo cach cua mionh` na minh lam rui` tôt lam'
bạn rất tín nhiệm kaspersky, bạn cũng rất thích dùng win 7. rủi thay chỉ có kaspersky 2010 (kis9/kav9) mới chạy trong win 7 và hiện nay vẫn chưa có bất kỳ bản patch nào tỏ ra hiệu quả với kasperskey 2010. key trên mạng thì nhanh lắm là sống được 1 vài tuần, mua thì hơi tiếc 2xxk. reset thời hạn 30 ngày trial là giải pháp. cách thực hiện:

1. vào settings của kaspersky, mục options, uncheck enable self-defense, sau đó thoát kaspersky.
2. start / run, chạy regedit. tìm đến folder sau:
hkey_local_machine\software\kasperskylab\protected  \avp9\environment
trong folder này, tìm khóa pcid (nó sẽ có dạng pcid={******xx-****-****-****-************}
bạn nay giá trị x bằng bất kỳ giá trị nào bạn muốn nhưng vẫn phải giữ nguyên cấu trúc của chuỗi. ví dụ giá trị x đứng sau cùng là a, bạn có thể thay thành b, các phần khác giữ nguyên.
3. thoát regedit, khởi động kaspersky, check lại vào enable self-defense, và lúc này kaspersky yêu cầu bạn activate. chuyện nhỏ, activate 30 ngày trial nữa.

xài kaspersky dài dài nào.

----------


## phiphi91

> bạn vào web đó đăng kí làm thành viên rồi addmin ở đó sẽ gửi cho bạn một cái key kis 2010 bản quyền 100 ngày.mình vừa nhận được một cái xong.


mình có thấy admin ở đó gửi key về đâu bạn

----------


## dinhduongchobe

cái này hết hạn lâu rồi kudo ơi.

----------


## bocghenem

trời ơi! cứ vô đây xài kav & kis 2010 key 2 năm đến 2012 đây nè! http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=47161

----------


## Diemasp1

sao minh dang ki roi ma van chua thay

----------


## shopnmm

het han roi em gai mien tay oi

----------

